# Boots Transitional Cell Cancer / Bladder cancer



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

So two weeks ago I started out taking Boots to the vet for what we thought was a UTI but things just weren't getting better. He did in fact have a UTI but by Friday he had a total blockage of his urethra. The vet put in a catheter to drain him did a ultrasound x-ray bloodwork and on and one. When I came to pick him up I was told that while they could not tell definitively by the slides and sample they were leaning very hard to 
Transitional Cell Cancer usually referred to as TCC or bladder cancer. This is not a normal cancer for Goldens and in a sort of irony its common to Shelties. Boots came to us from a rescue just as my last Sheltie was getting ready to pass.

They sent out the rest of the samples to an oncologist and went to get him then they came back to tell me he could not pee at all a total blockage I would need to either leave him for the weekend or they could put a sewn in catheter in that I would need to empty round the clock every three hours. He came home of course. This was not a cancer I was familiar with and tried to find out information I did find some good resources so I am posting the links here for feature people that many need them. 

01 Transitional Cell Carcinoma - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

All Canine Bladder Cancer (tcc) messages 


It was a long weekend and it we kept hearing one more day for the result finally the vet called and asked what the heck was up and the oncologist said she just could not tell definitely either but like them she was heavily leaning toward TCC the problem is only about 30% of the time can they tell unless they do a contrast CT have to go to Seattle for that or take a sample which risks seeding the whole abdomen with the cancer.

Boots had already been put on Piroxicam which can reduce the tumor. Then the catheter came out on Wednesday but then we realized he could pee great but then four hours later he no longer could back to the catheter. Ultra sounds show improvement each time and we were supposed to go in tomorrow for another one to see if we could remove the catheter. Then this morning the other one came out again. they are only held in by a couple of stiches this one was the best working one.

I called the vet and went to go in and realized he could pee again. By the time we got to the vet he was going fairly regularly so I was so excited as we are beyond sleep deprived and he is not eating well as long as it was in. When I got to the vet I found our vet had just left on a emergency call out and they could get me in later fine but I asked to make sure that his bladder was not distended as I could not tell if he was moving enough. half hour later they came out with a new catheter the other vet decided to just go ahead and put one in without telling me and they did a different kind that has all this stuff hanging out that he can catch things one. Since we got home Boots has been hysterical demanding to go out and straining to get it out. I am beyond upset the idea was to get it so he could pee now he can't even stand to lay down. We go back in a couple hours and alls I want is them to pull this **** thing and if nothing else put the other style in. Sigh not sure what to do now.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

So Boots vet immediately pulled the new style catheter while I was sitting there after I told him how badly he was reacting to it, then I realized his left back leg was filling with edema I swear I could see it swell as we sat there. We are not sure why and all joints were good on examination. We are watching it and then new blood work was pulled. Ultrasound showed one ticked off bladder it had only been a day and half since the last ultrasound and it showed marked change though the tumor had not grown but the walls were really irritated, they think the little balloon that holds the new catheter in there was sitting on the tumor causing pain and irritation. That led him to insist he had to pee and he kept straining to go he even pushed the urine past the catheter tube so it was coming out around the sides of it.

So far he can still pee without it. It is a bit slow as it is likely painful and we need to keep trying to get more water into him as some values are off for his kidneys enough so that normally they would have put him on an IV but they don't think his bladder could handle it. He can't stand for me to be out of his sight right now and cries if I leave the room. If he blocks again It will be time to say goodbye he simply can't handle another catheter his urethra is so swollen an irritated to do so will relieve the bladder but compound the other problems. So please keep him in your thoughts that he can keep peeing naturally it is really the only thing that we can hope for at this point


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

This sounds like a bad nightmare. I'm so, so sorry you're living it. The poor sweetie, I hope he continues peeing normally. Thinking of you and Boots...


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. I have nothing constructive to add. I just wanted to respond so you know people are reading your words and our prayers go out to you.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

So very sorry Boots is having trouble. Sending prayers to you both.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

The what if's can kill you. He was doing so good on Saturday what happened? Was it the fact you asked and got pain medicine but he had a funny reaction to it so you stopped after only two douses. What should I have done. Should I have made them take that new style catheter out sooner. Should I have made him somehow eat though he refused everything.

Should I have mentioned the fact he seemed to unbalance when I was scratching his neck in the vet office it seemed as though the leg with the swelling could have thrown his balance off and then he did not do it till later at home. Should I have called the vet right away when he fell over at home he seemed to just loose track of the fact his was standing or was it cause I still had barely got him to eat was he weak. If I had would his vet have still been there it was only 10 minutes but would it have changed anything?

There is that feeling when you know it is all going so wrong and that whatever this new problem is he doesn't have any reserves left to take it on and you tell your kids to come say goodbye because you are taking him back to the vet and you just don't think he will make it back home. What happened to the dog that just that afternoon could walk and climb in and out of the car?

And the only vet still there is the young one that you don't quite feel comfortable with, should you wait till morning but he cries every few minutes so you know and you go and they tell you the maybes of what can be done but at what price and what price to him. So you decide and you sit there and then you wish you could just take it back somehow and you hope you made the right decision while a part of me just wanted to scoop him up and run away.

And you sit there and you run your hands over and over him till the end but you can't stop petting him and you just want to take it back and you can't. I have always felt a sense of relief knowing I ended their suffering and this time I don't I just want to know what I could change. He had only just turned 8

Oh Boots I loved you I will miss you and I wish you were still here.

Like I said the What if's can kill you.


----------

